# Paslode Powermaster Framer



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been framing outside the past few days in 15 degree weather...and it's horriable. Anyway, I use a pneumatic paslode fs350, and the firing pin has been getting stuck and the rack wont feed...very aggravating when your framing a roof:furious: and every other nail doesnt fire. I thought its because it was cold...but my partner has the same gun and his was working fine. I lubed mine up and cleaned it too...so...outa ideas. Anybody else have a problem with this? If you do..did you do anything to fix it? Thanks


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

check that the cap screws that hold the two halves of the nail magazine together near the contact element haven't worked loose, Particularly the one on the right side of the gun. Mine does that now and then. 

OR you may have somehow bent the driving pin.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks smith..definatly check it out.


----------



## Mike772 (May 16, 2005)

ribuilder said:


> I've been *framing outside the past few days in 15 degree weather*...and it's horriable. Anyway, I use a pneumatic paslode fs350, and the firing pin has been getting stuck and the rack wont feed...very aggravating when your framing a roof:furious: and every other nail doesnt fire. I thought its because it was cold...but my partner has the same gun and his was working fine. I lubed mine up and cleaned it too...so...outa ideas. Anybody else have a problem with this? If you do..did you do anything to fix it? Thanks



That is the exact same thing my guns do when it gets cold out. It is a temp thing. Moisture from the compressor is making its way to your gun and freezing in there. All of mine do that when it gets cold out.

I have some gun oil with antifreeze in it which helps. When the temps get down to the single digits, then the anitfreeze doesn't even help then. 

I often have to put the nailguns in a running truck to warm up for a bit, until they freeze and need to be warmed again. It is a major PITA. It helps in the morning to drive to the jobsite with the nailguns in the cab so they get warmed up.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

> I often have to put the nailguns in a running truck to warm up for a bit, until they freeze and need to be warmed again. It is a major PITA. It helps in the morning to drive to the jobsite with the nailguns in the cab so they get warmed up.


[/QUOTE] 

Thats exactly what I did the other day on the way in...Saturday I think it was. We just had to finish sheathing one side, about 40 sheets. Halfway through, it started again! Anyway, we got done just in time, caught a huge snow storm up here in the northeast again. Cant win


----------



## ASIinc. (Jun 4, 2008)

Yea cold and nailguns dont mix. Mine operate even worse in the cold when I oil them. It gets to thick. I use the same guns and have never had a problem, but every gun is different.


----------



## roadweiry (Feb 15, 2009)

Were using the paslode brand anti-freeze and dont have much problem with them in single degree temps. However if you use it for a hour and then try to use anti-freeze to fix a problem your still screwed. I dump plenty in the hose right away. Keeping hoses dethawed between work days or long breaks will go a long way also. I typicly dump it in the hose and before I plug the gun in I take a nail and let air out of the hose till it blows some oil. I also oil the gun a few times a day when its brutaly cold.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, I had that problem with several versions of paslode framers. The paper clips were also a problem. Luckily a builder I was working for requested that I start shooting full round heads. Bought me some Hitachi full round head nailers, no more frozen guns, no more jambed nails, and saved about 300 bucks a house on fasteners.


----------



## roadweiry (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yeah got to keep those racks dry or you will be doing alot of hand driving..lol


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Working on the Jersey coast, you can't keep 'em dry. The relative humidity will do you in. especially the hot dipped galvanized. Must use cheaper glue and paper.


----------



## roadweiry (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, it gets pretty humid here on lake michigan but ive never had racks of nails gets wet just sitting there. Now being drenched with sweat in your bags in a whole another story...lol


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, weve had days where anything metal will just sweat with condensation. It usually happens when ocean water is warmer than air.


----------



## stokes771 (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know if you solved you're problem yet, but I just recently had the same problem a few months ago. It ended up being the seal in the chamber of the gun. Their is a snap ring where the 'spring' is in the back of the gun. You need to take that apart and replace the O-ring. That is usually the only O-ring that will ever go on these guns from my experience.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Yeah, I had that problem with several versions of paslode framers. The paper clips were also a problem. Luckily a builder I was working for *requested that I start shooting full round heads*. Bought me some Hitachi full round head nailers, no more frozen guns, no more jambed nails, and saved about 300 bucks a house on fasteners.


Paslode has been making full head clips for quite a few years now. the heads are offset on the nails though.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

A W Smith said:


> Paslode has been making full head clips for quite a few years now. the heads are offset on the nails though.


 Yeah, I used them before I got the Hitachi guns. Still had a problem with the paper collated clips though. Price was high too. The Hitachi's have plastic collation, gotta have eye protection though, that stuff hurts when it doinks you on the naked eye!:blink:


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> The Hitachi's have plastic collation, gotta have eye protection though, that stuff hurts when it doinks you on the naked eye!:blink:


MAN, you aint kidding either!
Nothing like sharp plastic in the eyeball.


----------

